# إذا كان المسيح هو الله لماذا يتكلم عن الله



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اعتقد ان الجواب كان واضحا يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ​*


السلام عليكم
اليس الله هو نفسه السيد المسيح فلماذا عندما نقراء هذه النصوص نحس ان السيد المسيح ليس الله نفسه فهو يتكلم عن الله و كانه ليس هو ذاته الله 
ممكن تفهموني هذه النقطه 

* (**وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)* 
*(وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب) *
* (الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدلهم من أبي) *
* (فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو اللّه)*
* (ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*

*أنصار المصطفي

الموضوع ليس لكِ
تفضلي بطرح سؤالك في موضوع آخر لعدم كسر القوانين ..
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*



molka molkan قال:


> *أنصار المصطفي*
> 
> *الموضوع ليس لكِ*
> *تفضلي بطرح سؤالك في موضوع آخر لعدم كسر القوانين ..*


 
اسفه لاني يمكن خالفت القوانين لكن انا سئلت هنا حتى لا اكرر الموضوع و سؤالي مرتبط بسؤال الاخ او الاخت 
هل يجب ان افتح موضوع اخر


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليس الله هو نفسه السيد المسيح فلماذا عندما نقراء هذه النصوص نحس ان السيد المسيح ليس الله نفسه فهو يتكلم عن الله و كانه ليس هو ذاته الله
> ممكن تفهموني هذه النقطه
> 
> ...



*تفضلي اخي الكريم Jesus Son  كان عارف السيناريو !!
اقرأي هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2358401&postcount=11​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*




red rose88 قال:


> *تفضلي اخي الكريم jesus son  كان عارف السيناريو !!
> اقرأي هذه المشاركة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2358401&postcount=11​*




احاسى ميخيبش أبدًا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*




انصار المصطفى قال:


> اسفه لاني يمكن خالفت القوانين لكن انا سئلت هنا حتى لا اكرر الموضوع و سؤالي مرتبط بسؤال الاخ او الاخت
> هل يجب ان افتح موضوع اخر



*نعم
لكل موضوع سؤال واحد لسائل واحد لتصل له الإجابة بتركيز*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*

الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع و عدم الإجابة على أي سؤال خارجي يطرح اي عضو اخر غير صاحب الموضوع
الرجاء من الأعضاء المسيحيين ان يكونوا عوناً في تلافي الردود الخارجة عن النظام و عدم مضيعة الوقت و المجهود في الرد عليها.


----------



## haitham1983 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*

***************
*هلوسة أسلامية عمياء*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: هل يسوع اله ؟*

*عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد *
*يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اختي امه لانك فتحتي لسؤالي موضوع لاني بجد عاوزه افهم هذه النقطه 
اعيد سؤالي 
اليس الله هو نفسه السيد المسيح فلماذا عندما نقراء هذه النصوص نحس ان السيد المسيح ليس الله نفسه فهو يتكلم عن الله و كانه ليس هو ذاته الله 
ممكن تفهموني هذه النقطه 

*(**وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)*
*(وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب) *
*(الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدلهم من أبي) *
*(فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو اللّه)*
*(ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي)*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اختي امه لانك فتحتي لسؤالي موضوع لاني بجد عاوزه افهم هذه النقطه
> اعيد سؤالي
> اليس الله هو نفسه السيد المسيح فلماذا عندما نقراء هذه النصوص نحس ان السيد المسيح ليس الله نفسه فهو يتكلم عن الله و كانه ليس هو ذاته الله
> ...



*عزيزتي هذه الاية هي تاكيد بان المسيح هو الله 
لاحظي حرف الواو في ( و يسوع المسيح ) 
و من ثم الارسال هنا لا يعني الانفصال عن جوهر الله ​*


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخت أنصار*

*بجد لو عندك وقت حولي تتطلعي علي الفهرست *
*بجد مليان مواضيع وعلي نفس النمط*
*أطلعي عليها*
*وبعد كده لو مش مقتنعه أبدأي بطرح ال عيزاه في موضوعك الخاص ولو أمكن بالأقتباسات من الموضوع القديم *

*ودية روابط كتير وعن نفس الموضوع*
*ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع ال*
*هل يسوع غير الآب الذي في السماء*
*سؤال للاخ امير*
*”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> السيد المسيح ليس الله نفسه فهو يتكلم عن الله و كانه ليس هو ذاته الله
> ممكن تفهموني هذه النقطه



لأنه السيد المسيح انسان ايضًا !!​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

قال المسيح: "لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًاً. لَيْسَ أحَدٌ صَالِحًا إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ" (مت17:19)، أليس هذا تأكيد بأنه إنسان لا إله؟!



الإجابة:

يتخذ العديد من منتقدي الكتاب المقدس هذه الآية كدليل قاطع علي أن المسيح ليس هو الله ويقولون أن المسيح برفضه أن يُدعي صالحاً وباعترافه أنَّ الصلاح لله وحده فهو ليس الله لأنه هنا يفصل فصلاً تاماً بين شخصه وبين الله وهذا دليل نفي لإلوهيته قاله بنفسه.

وللرد علي مثل تلك الترهات نقول بنعمة الرب :

لم يقصد السيد المسيح بكلامه أنه ليس صالحاً لأنه ليس هو الله! فهو تقدس اسمه لم يقل للشاب "لا تدعوني صالحاً" بل قال: "لماذا  تدعوني صالحاً ؟" وهنالك فرق شاسع بين (لا) النافية و(لماذا) التي للإستفهام. لقد قصد الرب بقوله للشاب "لماذا تدعوني صالحاً" ؟ أمرين:

الأمر الأول: أراد أن يكشف عن حقيقة شخصه لذلك الشاب.

فقول السيد المسيح للشاب: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً. لا ينفي عنه صفة الصلاح و الألوهية، لكنه قصد أن يقول له: بأي مقياس (لماذا) أنت تدعوني صالحاً؟ هل بمقياس الصلاح البشري كما تدعون بعضكم البعض وتلقبون معلميكم؟ أم بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي لأنك رأيت أعمالي ومعجزاتي التي لا يستطيع البشر فعلها؟ إن كنت تقصد أنني صالح بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي فهذا يعني أنني الله. فإن كنت تعترف بصلاحي بالمقياس الإلهي وجب عليك أن تعترف بأنني الله وتؤمن بي. وكأن السيِّد الرب يقول له: إن آمنت إني أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا فائدة ترجي منك. فهو لم يقل له "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده.

نعم إن المسيح هو وحده الصالح و الكلي الصلاح وصلاحه هو الصلاح المُطلق، فهو الذي قال عن نفسه بالحق "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (إنجيل يوحنا 10 : 11). لأنه بالحقيقة الإله المتجسد "عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد" (تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16). وهو وحده المنَّزه عن الخطأ، حتي أنَّ أعداءه ومبغضيه لم يجدوا فيه علَّة واحدة، فعندما سألهم ذات مرة "من منكم يبكتني علي خطيةٍ" (يوحنا 8 : 46). لم يستطع أحد منهم أن يذكر له خطية واحدة فعلها. وشهد له تلاميذه الأطهار فقال عنه بطرس: "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وُجد في فمه مْكْرٌ" (1 بطرس 2: 22). وشهد له بولس قائلاً عنه: "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصارأعلى من السموات" (عبرانين 7: 26). بل فوق هذا وذاك شهد له الآب من السماء قائلاً "هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ" (إنجيل متى 3 : 17). وليست شهادة أعظم من شهادة الآب.


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*السائل عن الوهية المسيح ينسى ان السيد المسيح له طبيعتين 
ناسوت و لاهوت 
يا ريت ما ننساش النقطة المهمة دي 

ربنا ينور العقول 
ادعوهم ايها المسيح لنورك و خلاصك انت وحدك القادر على ذلك* ​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> قال المسيح: "لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًاً. لَيْسَ أحَدٌ صَالِحًا إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ" (مت17:19)، أليس هذا تأكيد بأنه إنسان لا إله؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 اخي سامح اليس الاب + الابن + الروح االقدس = الله 

(‏وإذا واحد تقدم وقال له أيها المعلم الصالح أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية‏)‏ 17 ‏(‏فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحًا ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو اللّه‏)
فنجد ان السيد المسيح يرد عليه بااستفهام لماذا  تدعوني صالحاً فلماذا يستغرب دعوة الشاب له با الصالح اذا كان هو الله نفسه
و يقول و يؤكد انه  ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو اللّه‏  
طيب عندي سؤال اليس الشاب يؤمن بان السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه فلماذا لم يرد و يقول الست انت الله ؟؟؟ فلماذا تستغرب عندما دعوتك صالحا ؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> لأنه السيد المسيح انسان ايضًا !!​


 
حتى لو كان انسان فاانتم تؤمنون بانه الله 
انظرو لهذا النص 
*وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوكوي أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك وسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته*
*ممكن حد يفهمني هذا النص  *


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> حتى لو كان انسان فاانتم تؤمنون بانه الله
> انظرو لهذا النص
> *وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوكوي أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك وسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته*
> *ممكن حد يفهمني هذا النص  *



*"انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته "

الارسال لا يعني الانفصال عن الطبيعة الالهية السماوية 

المقصود بالارسال هنا هو التجسد اي ان الاب ارسل الابن ( جسده) ( المسيح) ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى;2362486[font=arial قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *"انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته "*​
> 
> *الارسال لا يعني الانفصال عن الطبيعة الالهية السماوية *​
> 
> *المقصود بالارسال هنا هو التجسد اي ان الاب ارسل الابن ( جسده) ( المسيح) *​


 
هل الارسال و التجسد  ينفي الالوهيه و القدره على اتخاذا القرارات؟؟؟؟
لاني اجد في النصوص ما ينفي الالوهيه المتجسده و القدره  على اتخاذا القرارات لان السيد المسيح ربط القدره و اتخاذا القرارات و صفه الصالح با الله الاب


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*انصار لماذا تتعمدي اسلوب التشتيت !! 
خذي اية واحدة ناقشي فيها فقط ... و افتحي موضوعا في الاية الاخرى 
هذا الاسوب ابدا لن يوصلك لنتيجة !! ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لم يكن الشاب يؤمن بالسيد المسيح انه الله لذلك اوضح السيد المسيح ان صلاحه لا يمكن ان يكون مجرد صلاح بشر بل هو كمال الصلاح الذى يخص الله وحده فالسيد المسيح هو الانسان الوحيد الذى لم يفعل خطيئه قط


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *انصار لماذا تتعمدي اسلوب التشتيت !! ​*
> *خذي اية واحدة ناقشي فيها فقط ... و افتحي موضوعا في الاية الاخرى *
> 
> *هذا الاسوب ابدا لن يوصلك لنتيجة !! *​


 اختي ريد اصلا الموضوع فتحته با الاستناذ الى كل هذه الايات لان الموضوع هي هذه  الايات (جميعها )اي ان كل هذه الايات مرتبطه با موضوع واحد و بتالي لن يحدث اي تشتييت فكل الايات تتكلم عن الموضوع  
و شكرا للملاحظه


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> هل الارسال و التجسد  ينفي الالوهيه و القدره على اتخاذا القرارات؟؟؟؟
> لاني اجد في النصوص ما ينفي الالوهيه المتجسده و القدره  على اتخاذا القرارات لان السيد المسيح ربط القدره و اتخاذا القرارات و صفه الصالح با الله الاب



*ابدا التجسد لا ينفي الالوهية فالمسيح له سلطان تماما كما قال هنا: 

"لهذا يحبنى الآب لأنى اضع نفسى لآخذها ايضاً. ليس احد يأخذها منى بل اضعها انا من ذاتى. لى سلطان ان اضعها و لى سلطان ان آخذها ايضاً" (يوحنا 10: 17-18)

انظري كيف ان المسيح له سلطان على نفسه. و من يجرؤ على قول مثل هذا الكلام غير الله وحده فهو من يأخذ او يعطي النفوس .. صح ؟؟

و لكن هناك مواضع استخدم فيها المسيح لفظ (الله وحده)( الرب إلهك)  للتعليم كون انه ذاهب و لن يبقى معنا
و هنا كان يقصد بالله (الاب و الابن و الروح القدس) اي  الله مثلث الاقانيم فالمسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني الذي يدخل في الله ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> حتى لو كان انسان فاانتم تؤمنون بانه الله
> انظرو لهذا النص
> *وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوكوي أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك وسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته*
> *ممكن حد يفهمني هذا النص  *



ونحن نؤمن بأن المسيح انسان أيضًا
فالمسيح اله كامل ، انسان كامل​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> لم يكن الشاب يؤمن بالسيد المسيح انه الله لذلك اوضح السيد المسيح ان صلاحه لا يمكن ان يكون مجرد صلاح بشر بل هو كمال الصلاح الذى يخص الله وحده فالسيد المسيح هو الانسان الوحيد الذى لم يفعل خطيئه قط


 
لم يكن السيد الشاب يؤمن با السيد المسيح بانه الله  و السيد المسيح قال للشاب انه ليس الله و ان الله هو الوحيد الصالح ماذا سوف تكون النتيجه؟؟؟؟ 
 النتيجه سوف تكون ان الشاب لن يؤمن با السيد المسيح انه الله ابداً لان السيد المسيح قال بنفسه للشاب  انه ليس الله عندما قال (*لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًاً. لَيْسَ أحَدٌ صَالِحًا إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ)* و من هنا نجد ان السيد المسيحاوضح للشاب ان صلاحه لا يمكن ان يكون مجرد صلاح من بشر بل هو كمال الصلاح الذى يخص الله وحده فالسيد المسيح هو الانسان وليس الله لان كمال الصلاح يخص الله فقط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

فقول السيد المسيح للشاب: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً. لا ينفي عنه صفة الصلاح و الألوهية، لكنه قصد أن يقول له: بأي مقياس (لماذا) أنت تدعوني صالحاً؟ هل بمقياس الصلاح البشري كما تدعون بعضكم البعض وتلقبون معلميكم؟ أم بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي لأنك رأيت أعمالي ومعجزاتي التي لا يستطيع البشر فعلها؟ إن كنت تقصد أنني صالح بمقياس الصلاح الإلهي فهذا يعني أنني الله. فإن كنت تعترف بصلاحي بالمقياس الإلهي وجب عليك أن تعترف بأنني الله وتؤمن بي. وكأن السيِّد الرب يقول له: إن آمنت إني أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا فائدة ترجي منك. فهو لم يقل له "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> ونحن نؤمن بأن المسيح انسان أيضًا
> 
> فالمسيح اله كامل ، انسان كامل​


 
اخي جوسس سن هل السيد المسيح الكامل كا انسان لا يملك القدرات و النعرفه  الالهيه مثل 
*(وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب) 
*هنا نجد ان السيد المسيح قال ان علم الساعه لا يعلمها الا الاب و نفى عن نفسه و عن الملائكه العلم با الساعه فاذا كان هو الله نفسه المتجسد فلماذا ينفي عن نفسه علم الساعه 
*(الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدلهم من أبي) *
*هنا كذلك يقول السيد المسيح انه لا يستطيع ان يوافق على جلوس احد في الملكوت و ان الذي يملك الحق في الموافقه هو الله هو الله وحده *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> (وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب)


الرد على سؤالك موجود غى هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61869


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> اخي جوسس سن هل السيد المسيح الكامل كا انسان لا يملك القدرات و النعرفه الالهيه مثل
> (وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب)
> هنا نجد ان السيد المسيح قال ان علم الساعه لا يعلمها الا الاب و نفى عن نفسه و عن الملائكه العلم با الساعه فاذا كان هو الله نفسه المتجسد فلماذا ينفي عن نفسه علم الساعه



لا علاقة لانسانيته بموضوع علم الساعة
فالمسيح يعلم الساعة ، و لتعرفي لماذا نفي هذا اقرأي هذا البحث



> هنا كذلك يقول السيد المسيح انه لا يستطيع ان يوافق على جلوس احد في الملكوت و ان *الذي يملك الحق في الموافقه هو الله وحده*



من أين أتيتِ انت بهذه الجملة المظللة بالاحمر؟!!!

فهو قال :  فَلَيْسَ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُ إِلاَّ لِلَّذِينَ أُعِدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِي

يعني برده *هو الذي سيعطيه* للذين (أُعِد لهم من قبل أبي)
من هم الذي أُعِد لهم من قبل أبي؟ انهم المؤمنين باسم المسيح

معني الكلام انه حسب الايمان ستحاسبون ، و أنا لا اعطي امتيازات بعشوائية
 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ *مِنْ نَفْسِي* شَيْئاً. *كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ* وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.​
فالمسيح يقصد انه لا يفعل هذا من نفسه ، بل حسب ما يسمع يُدين
في الدينونة يتحدد كل شئ

ولم يقل انه لا يملك ان يعطي هذا !!
اتعجب من فهمك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا علاقة لانسانيته بموضوع علم الساعة
> فالمسيح يعلم الساعة ، و لتعرفي لماذا نفي هذا اقرأي هذا البحث


لم افهم ماذا تقصد بكلامك بان لا علاقه لانسانيته بموضوع علم الساعه اليس السيد المسيح عندكم  هو الله المتجسد 
رابط البحث لا يعمل 






> من أين أتيتِ انت بهذه الجملة المظللة بالاحمر؟!!!
> 
> فهو قال : فَلَيْسَ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُ إِلاَّ لِلَّذِينَ أُعِدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِي
> 
> ...


*(الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدلهم من أبي) 
انا فهمت من هذا النص ان  السيد المسيح يعتذر للسيده التي طلبت منه ان يجلس ابناها على الملكوت و يقول انه لا يستطيع ان يوافق على جلوس احد في الملكوت و ان الذي يملك الحق في الموافقه هو الله و هو فقط يعطي المكان في الملكوت للذين اعطاهم الله *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رابط البحث*


> * انا  فهمت من هذا النص ان  السيد المسيح يعتذر للسيده التي طلبت منه ان يجلس  ابناها على الملكوت و يقول انه لا يستطيع ان يوافق على جلوس احد في الملكوت  و ان الذي يملك الحق في الموافقه هو الله و هو فقط يعطي المكان في الملكوت  للذين اعطاهم الله *



*أولا : لا علاقة لنا بما فهمتيه بل علاقتنا بما نقله لكي
ثانيا : من اين اتيتي بكلمة " الله " ؟؟ المسيح قال ابي
ثالثا : التفسير


*​


> من أين أتيتِ انت بهذه الجملة المظللة بالاحمر؟!!!
> 
> فهو قال : فَلَيْسَ لِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُ إِلاَّ لِلَّذِينَ أُعِدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِي
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدلهم من أبي) 
انا فهمت من هذا النص ان السيد المسيح يعتذر للسيده التي طلبت منه ان يجلس ابناها على الملكوت و يقول انه لا يستطيع ان يوافق على جلوس احد في الملكوت و ان الذي يملك الحق في الموافقه هو الله و هو فقط يعطي المكان في الملكوت للذين اعطاهم الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رابط البحث يعمل و انا نزلته ، اتأكدي
ثانيا : زي ما قالك مولكا ، ملناش علاقة بما فهمتي
المسيح يعتذر ليس لعدم مقدرته ، لكن لأن الموضوع له شروط
فهو يستخدم اسلوب الاستثناء
لا استطيع ان اعطيه الا للذين أعد لهم من قبل أبي

يعني هو يستطيع أن يعطيه للذين أعد لهم من قبل الآب
و قد شرحت لك من هم من أُعِد لهم

فهمتي؟
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *رابط البحث يعمل و انا نزلته ، اتأكدي*


*اعتقد الموضوع خاص بالصلاحيات للأعضاء*
*ابعت لي الموضوع اللي فيه الأتاش ده*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *اعتقد الموضوع خاص بالصلاحيات للأعضاء*
> *ابعت لي الموضوع اللي فيه الأتاش ده*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144512


----------



## أَمَة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكر الرب من أجل جميع الاخوة
الذين ساهموا في الردود

*وأرجو منهم جميعا الإكتفاء بما جاء من ردورد مؤقتا *
*لإعطاء الفرضة للأخت أنصار المصطفى للقراءة *
*ثم نتابع معها.*

عن نفسي كان عندي رد ولكني امسكت عنه حتى تعود
الأخت* انصار الصطفى*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أشكر الرب من أجل جميع الاخوة
> 
> الذين ساهموا في الردود​
> *وأرجو منهم جميعا الإكتفاء بما جاء من ردورد مؤقتا *
> ...


 
اختي امه كيف حالك انا حابه اسمع ردك


----------



## أَمَة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اختي امه كيف حالك انا حابه اسمع ردك


 
أختي الحبيبة* أنصار* *المصطفى*

اسمحيلي ان أسألك أولا. هل قرأت رابط *jesus son* و *رابط *سامح وخصوصا مشاركة ماي روك التي وردت به    #*15*  لو ضغطي على الرقم ستفتح لك المشاركة.

واعود لأرد عليك حين اسمع جوابك.

*ملاخظة: من رأيي ان نغلق مؤقتا موضوعك الثاني "هل يغلب الله" حتى ننتهي من هذا، ونعود ونفتحه لتركيز أفضل.*

ودمتي بنعمة وسلام


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أختي الحبيبة* أنصار* *المصطفى*
> 
> اسمحيلي ان أسألك أولا. هل قرأت رابط *jesus son* و *رابط *سامح وخصوصا مشاركة ماي روك التي وردت به #*15* لو ضغطي على الرقم ستفتح لك المشاركة.
> 
> ...


 
لقد قرأت المواضيع الي في الروابط التي حطها الاستاذا ماي روك فقط 
هل يجب علي ان اقرأ كل الروابط الي حطها اخي جوسس سن 
و شكرا


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لقد قرأت المواضيع الي في الروابط التي حطها الاستاذا ماي روك فقط
> هل يجب علي ان اقرأ كل الروابط الي حطها اخي جوسس سن
> و شكرا


 

أهلا بأختي *أنصار المصطفى* وصباح الخير

ماذا استنتجتِ مما قرأتي؟

عشان نمشي خطوة خطوة.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لقد قرأت المواضيع الي في الروابط التي حطها الاستاذا ماي روك فقط
> هل يجب علي ان اقرأ كل الروابط الي حطها اخي جوسس سن
> و شكرا



فهمتي الكلام دا ولا لأ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2364279&postcount=33


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أهلا بأختي *أنصار المصطفى* وصباح الخير
> 
> ماذا استنتجتِ مما قرأتي؟
> 
> عشان نمشي خطوة خطوة.


 
السلام عليكم
اختى اولا انا قرأت موضوع نيومان و بصراحه لم اقتنع بشرحه اسفه لقول هذا لكن مثلا
وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ، ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته 
( يوحنا 17 : 3) 
قال نيومان 
يجب علينا ان نقرأ الاصحاح كاملا لكي نفهم قصد السيد المسيح من هذه الكلمات ، فالاصحاح كله عبارة عن صلاة كاملة ( حوار كامل ) بين المسيح والآب ، ولا يمكن اجتزائه او اقتباس جزء منه وتحليله منفصلا عن الاصحاح بالكامل 
 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
6 انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.
8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني."
( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 8) 
لا اجد ان فهمي (وانا اعرف انه لا يهمكم فهمي )للنص الاول اختلف عندما قرأت الاصحاح كامل لان قرأت الاصحاح كامل زاد من فهمي انه رسول و ليس الله نفسه اقرأو  النصوص الي با الون الاحمر


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> 5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
> 
> ( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 8)
> 
> لا اجد ان فهمي (وانا اعرف انه لا يهمكم فهمي )للنص الاول اختلف عندما قرأت الاصحاح كامل لان قرأت الاصحاح كامل زاد من فهمي انه رسول و ليس الله نفسه اقرأو النصوص الي با الون الاحمر


 
أختي الحبيبة *أنصار*

أشكر صدقك.... 
إسمحي لي أن أقول لك أنك أخطأتي بقولك أنه لا يهمني فهمك.... *فهمك يهمني كثيرا لأن عليه تتوقف دينونتك.*

ارجو أن تردي على سؤالي:

*(1)* ما معنى: *المجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم. *

كيف تفسرين مجد المسيح عند الآب قبل تكوين العالم؟


----------



## geegoo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
*مَن مِن البشر يستحق أن يكون له عند الله مجدا من قبل تكوين العالم ؟؟*​


----------



## geegoo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*عفوا أستاذتي الحبيبة / أمة ...
جاءت مشاركتي دون أن أري ردك الأخير ...
كنت أشاهد صفحة أخري قبل أن أطبع الرد ....
و هما بنفس الإتجاه في الإجابة ...
سلامي و محبتي ...*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أختي الحبيبة *أنصار*
> 
> أشكر صدقك....
> إسمحي لي أن أقول لك أنك أخطأتي بقولك أنه لا يهمني فهمك.... *فهمك يهمني كثيرا لأن عليه تتوقف دينونتك.*
> ...


 
طيب اولا  اذا كان هو الله نفسه هل سوف يقول ويطلب من  لله ( الاب ) ان يمجده 
ثانيا  يقول قبل كون العالم حيث انه قبل كون العالم لم يكن الابن موجود و بتالي كيف يقول مجدني با المجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم هل كان الابن موجود قبل كون العالم ؟؟؟ اصلا لم افهم هذه الايه حتى افسر مجد المسيح 
اذا ممكن تفهميني معنى هذه الايه و كيف يقول با المجد الذي كان لي عندك و هو اصلا لم يكن موجود


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا اجد ان فهمي (وانا اعرف انه لا يهمكم فهمي )للنص الاول اختلف عندما قرأت الاصحاح كامل لان قرأت الاصحاح كامل زاد من فهمي انه رسول و ليس الله نفسه اقرأو النصوص الي با الون الاحمر



من قال انه رسول؟
و من قال انه الله نفسه؟

المسيح هو الله المتجسد في صورة انسان
و هذا الانسان هو الذي يناجي الآب

يعني الآب أرسل الابن
و ليس الله ارسل الابن

و عندما يقول المسيح : يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، فهو يعني بذلك الجوهر الالهي ، حيث قال : انا و الآب واحد
و طبعا هذه الوحدانية في الجوهر
أما عن (يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته) فالآب أرسل الابن كما قلت لكِ ، و هذا لا يدل علي شخصين
كما ان العقل يرسل اشارات للجسد
و كما ان الشمس ترسل اشعة الشمس علي الارض
هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الجسد و العقل شخصين؟
أو ان نقول ان الشمس و الاشعة شخصين؟

ربما مختلط عليكِ الامر في بعض المصطلحات
فالرسول ليست بالمفهوم الاسلامي
رسول معناها مرسل من الله لرسالة معينه
و فعلا الابن مرسل لرسالة الخلاص و الفداء

فالمسيح فعلا رسول
و المسيح أيضا نبي
و المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، الذي نكني عنه باللفظ (ابن الله)
بل ان المسيح هو موضوع و روح النبوة ذاتها

ولعل لاهوت المسيح يظهر في بعض الكلمات مثل 
المجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
و هذا يعني الأزلية
أزلية مجد الابن ، و هذا يشير الي الوهية الابن
لأنت كلمة الله أزلية مُمَجدة منذ الأزل
لذلك يقول الانجيل في يوحنا 1
1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.​
بل الاوضح عندما قال (عند ذاتك) و ليس عندك
فكلمة عند ذات الله تعني ان المجد من ذات الله ، تعني انه مساوي لله في الجوهر و في المجد



> طيب اولا اذا كان هو الله نفسه هل سوف يقول ويطلب من لله ( الاب ) ان يمجده



نعم  لأن :
 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ​


> ثانيا يقول قبل كون العالم حيث انه قبل كون العالم لم يكن الابن موجود و بتالي كيف يقول مجدني با المجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم هل كان الابن موجود قبل كون العالم ؟؟؟



نعم كان الابن موجود قبل كون العالم
الابن أزلي أبدي



> اصلا لم افهم هذه الايه حتى افسر مجد المسيح
> اذا ممكن تفهميني معنى هذه الايه و كيف يقول با المجد الذي كان لي عندك و هو اصلا لم يكن موجود



مين قال انه لم يكن موجود؟
الابن هو الكلمة
1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. ​
و قال
" قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8: 58).

و قال أيضا في سفر الرؤيا 16
16 «أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا *أَصْلُ* وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».​
قال عنه الكتاب علي لسان بولس الرسول
" الكل به وله قد خلق. الذى هو قبل كل شئ، وفيه يقوم الكل" (كو1: 16، 17).​
حتي في النبوات عنه في سفر ميخا
" وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل. ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى5: 2).

و قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان الذي هو مرسل ليبشر بمجئ المسيح اصلا
( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ) يوحنا 1 : 15​
فمن أين أتيتي انتِ بأن المسيح لم يكن موجودا؟


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> *و بتالي انا قلت لك بان السيد المسيح لم يكن موجود قبل تكوين الكون اعتمداً على التحليل السابق عن سبب وجود السيد المسيح هل كلامي صح ام خطأ عن سبب وجود السيد المسيح ؟؟؟ ​*



*انصار ده كفر بحد ذاته !!! 
المسيح كان موجودا قبل الكون و منذ الازل*

[q-bible]*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.
كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ
 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. ​*[/q-bible]


[Q-BIBLE]*الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ​*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني المسيح موجود قبل ان يتجسد
موجود منذ الأزل

لكنه تجسد منذ 2000 سنة للفداء​


----------



## 5teena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> حتى لو كان انسان فاانتم تؤمنون بانه الله
> انظرو لهذا النص
> *وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوكوي أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك وسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته*
> *ممكن حد يفهمني هذا النص*


 
 
*يا اخت انتصار *
*لو فرض ان الشمس واشعتها تتكلم*
*طبعا اشعة الشمس هى اللى واصلة لنا صح*
*لو تكلمت اشعة الشمس هتقول اية للشمش انا اشعة ارسلتى الشمس وفى نفس الوقت الشمش مصدر الاشعة*
*والاشعة والحرارة والشمس واحد*
*حينما تكلم السيد المسيح تكلم وهو متخذ صورة الانسان وهو معنا حينما كلم الاب*
*مثل اشعة الشمس والشمس واحد واحد ولكن*
*اشعة الشمش ترشلها الشمس وفى الحقيقة هى واحد يارب تكون وصلت وتفهميها لانى انا انانة عادية وليس لى فى التفسيرات او الشرح بس يمكن تفهميها بالتبسيط وشكرا*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> أما عن (يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته) فالآب أرسل الابن كما قلت لكِ ، و هذا لا يدل علي شخصين
> كما ان العقل يرسل اشارات للجسد
> و كما ان الشمس ترسل اشعة الشمس علي الارض
> هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الجسد و العقل شخصين؟
> أو ان نقول ان الشمس و الاشعة شخصين؟


طيب انا معاك اننا لا نستطيع ان نقول الشمس و اشعتها شخصين 
لكن هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الاب و الابن شخص واحد ؟؟
و كذلك  للسيد المسيح حياة في ذاته 
يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يعني المسيح موجود قبل ان يتجسد​
> موجود منذ الأزل​
> 
> لكنه تجسد منذ 2000 سنة للفداء​


 
كيف كان موجود ؟؟؟ يعني هل كان موجود بشكل السيد المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> طيب انا معاك اننا لا نستطيع ان نقول الشمس و اشعتها شخصين
> لكن هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الاب و الابن شخص واحد ؟؟
> و كذلك للسيد المسيح حياة في ذاته
> يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ


 

*الشمس واشعتها شخصين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*كلام غريب مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه*
*ثانيا منقدرش نقول ان الاب والابن شخص واحد*
*لانهم بالفعل ُأقنومان فى تمايز كامل دون إنفصال *
*بس نقدر نقول انهم واحد من حيث الجوهر *
*ومش فاهم علاقة الاية ايه بالكلام *


----------



## apostle.paul (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> كيف كان موجود ؟؟؟ يعني هل كان موجود بشكل السيد المسيح


*كينونة الابن الكلمة كينونة ازلية *
*والابن فى جوهره هو جوهر الله *
*الابن الازلى ليس مرتبط بشكل معين له*
*كما ظهر مرارا وتكرارا للاباء والانبياء*
*وفى النهاية الظهور الاقنومى الابدى له فى شخص يسوع *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



الشمس واشعتها شخصين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلام غريب مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اخي شمس الحق كيف حالك *
*انا لم اقل انهم اثنين راجع مشاركتي انا قلت *



> انا معاك اننا لا نستطيع ان نقول الشمس و اشعتها شخصين


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *كينونة الابن الكلمة كينونة ازلية *
> *والابن فى جوهره هو جوهر الله *
> *الابن الازلى ليس مرتبط بشكل معين له*
> *كما ظهر مرارا وتكرارا للاباء والانبياء*
> *وفى النهاية الظهور الاقنومى الابدى له فى شخص يسوع *


 
طيب سوف اقول لك الي فهمته 
السيد المسيح هو كلمه الله صح 
طيب الكلمه متى اتولدت و تجسدت ؟؟ اليس منذ 2000 سنة للفداء صح 
اذا كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون ؟؟ هذا سؤالي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

االتجسد له زمان حدوث وهو من 2010 عام أما الوجود فهو أزلى فالله أزلى الوجود تجسد لنا وظهر فى شخص السيد المسيح ليفدى البشريه كون السيد المسيح أزلى مرتبط بكونه هو الله المتجسد(فالله أزلى لكن التجسد له زمان بدايه)


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> االتجسد له زمان حدوث وهو من 2010 عام أما الوجود فهو أزلى فالله أزلى الوجود تجسد لنا وظهر فى شخص السيد المسيح ليفدى البشريه كون السيد المسيح أزلى مرتبط بكونه هو الله المتجسد(فالله أزلى لكن التجسد له زمان بدايه)


 
يمكن لم تفهمو سؤالي سوف اوضح السؤال اكثر قال شمس الحق

*



منقدرش نقول ان الاب والابن شخص واحدلانهم بالفعل ُأقنومين فى تمايز كامل دون إنفصال 
بس نقدر نقول انهم واحد من حيث الجوهر

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كذلك نجد ان السيد المسيح يقول فلا يعلم الا الاب *
*(وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب)*
*سؤالي هو عن السيد المسيح الابن *
والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
السيد المسيح هو كلمه الله صح 
طيب الكلمه متى اتولدت و تجسدت ؟؟ اليس منذ 2000 سنة للفداء صح 
اذا كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون ؟؟ هذا سؤالي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> منقدرش نقول ان الاب والابن شخص واحدلانهم بالفعل اتنين اقنوميا فى تمايز كامل
> بس نقدر نقول انهم واحد من حيث الجوهر


نعم كلام صحيح تماما وأعطيكى مثالا هل عقل الانسان هو جسده (مع فارق التشبيه) الاجابه هى لا طبعا كذلك الآب ليس هو الابن


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> طيب سوف اقول لك الي فهمته
> السيد المسيح هو كلمه الله صح


 صح


> طيب *الكلمه* متى ات*ولد*ت  *و تجسد*ت ؟؟


يوحنا ١ : ١-٥١
١في البدء  كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.‏٢هذا كان في البدء عند الله.‏٣كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما  كان.‏٤فيه كانت الحياة، والحياة  كانت نور الناس،‏٥والنور يضيء في  الظلمة، والظلمة لم تدركه

 ‏١٨الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن  الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر.
 الكلمه * كائن* فى حضن الآب منذ الأذل
٨يوحنا  
"‏٥٨قال لهم يسوع:"الحق الحق أقول  لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا* كائن*".‏٥٩فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.
 الذي ولد في الزمان الجسد
غلاطية ٤:‏٤ 
ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة، مولودا  تحت الناموس،‏٥ليفتدي الذين تحت  الناموس، لننال التبني.‏​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السيد المسيح هو كلمه الله صح
> طيب الكلمه متى اتولدت و تجسدت ؟؟ اليس منذ 2000 سنة للفداء صح
> اذا كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون ؟؟ هذا سؤالي


 

هل كان الله قبل التجسد بدون كلمة ؟
هل كان أخرسا أم غير عاقلٍ؟
كيف خلق الله الأرض والسماء، الم يخلق كل شيء بكلمته؟ لنرى!


سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول


1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ. 
2 وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 
3 *وَقَالَ* اللهُ: «*لِيَكُنْ* نُورٌ» *فَكَانَ* نُورٌ. 
4 وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. 
5 وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارا وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما وَاحِدا. 
6 *وَقَالَ* اللهُ: «*لِيَكُنْ* جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ. وَلْيَكُنْ فَاصِلا بَيْنَ مِيَاهٍ وَمِيَاهٍ». 
7 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. *وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*. 
8 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَانِيا. 
9 *وَقَالَ *اللهُ: «*لِتَجْتَمِعِ* الْمِيَاهُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ الَى مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلْتَظْهَرِ الْيَابِسَةُ». *وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*. 
10 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْيَابِسَةَ ارْضا وَمُجْتَمَعَ الْمِيَاهِ دَعَاهُ بِحَارا. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 
11 *وَقَالَ اللهُ*: «لِتُنْبِتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا وَشَجَرا ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا كَجِنْسِهِ بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الارْضِ». *وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*. 
12 فَاخْرَجَتِ الارْضُ عُشْبا وَبَقْلا يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا كَجِنْسِهِ وَشَجَرا يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرا بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 
13 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَالِثا. 
14 *وَقَالَ* اللهُ: «*لِتَكُنْ* انْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَتَكُونَ لايَاتٍ وَاوْقَاتٍ وَايَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ. 
15 *وَتَكُونَ* انْوَارا فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ». *وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*. 
16 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الاكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ وَالنُّورَ الاصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنُّجُومَ. 
17 وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الارْضِ 
18 *وَلِتَحْكُمَ* عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 
19 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما رَابِعا. 
20 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الارْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ». 
21 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 
22 وَبَارَكَهَا اللهُ قَائِلا: «اثْمِرِي وَاكْثُرِي وَامْلاي الْمِيَاهَ فِي الْبِحَارِ. وَلْيَكْثُرِ الطَّيْرُ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
23 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما خَامِسا. 
24 *وَقَالَ* اللهُ: «*لِتُخْرِجِ* الارْضُ ذَوَاتِ انْفُسٍ حَيَّةٍ كَجِنْسِهَا: بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَوُحُوشَ ارْضٍ كَاجْنَاسِهَا». *وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*. 
25 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ وُحُوشَ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَالْبَهَائِمَ كَاجْنَاسِهَا وَجَمِيعَ دَبَّابَاتِ الارْضِ كَاجْنَاسِهَا. وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ.

*الله *و *كلمته* *واحدٌ* مع *روحه القدوس*.

الله *الآب*والكلمة *الإبن *المولود من الآب وروح الله* الروح القدس*المنبثق من الآب والذي هو مع الأب والإبن = أله واحد - آمين.

الله *الآب *نور و *الإبن *نور من نور وكذلك* الروح القدس*= اله واحد - أمين.

*صيغة سؤالك "*كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون*" غلط، لأن الإبن عرف بالسيد المسيح بعد التجسد... وعشان هيك لم تفهمي الأية "*والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" 

*تجسُد السيد المسيح لم يغير طبيعة الإبن الإلهية ولم يفصله عن الآب. ظل متحدا مع الآب والروح القدس لاهوتيا وفي نقس الوقت لاهوته متحدا بالجسد الذي أخذه من العذراء مريم بقوة الروح القدس وهكذا حَقَّ له أن يخاطب أباه السماوي ويقول: "مجدني بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" *

*هذا هو المجد الذي كان له قبل كون العالم. يقول عنه الإنجيل في سفر يوحنا الأصحاح 1*

1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*. 
2 *هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.* 
3 *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.* 
4 *فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ *
5 *وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. *
14 *وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا* *وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. *

الأيتان 3 و 4 تشيران الى تكوين العالم به كما جاء في سفر التكوين أعلاه.


اختي *أنصار المصطفى*
المسيحية ليست دينا وسياسة يحتاج الى كثرة في العدد ليقوى به، بل حياة أبدية مع الله ولا وصول الى الله الإ عن طريق المسيح.

أراك تقاومي الحق لتثبتي لنفسك مصداقيت ما نشأتي عليه.
الحق لا يقدر على مقاومته إنسان.

السيد المسيح الذي قال:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ*: *أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.*

قال لبولس،  الذي قاومه وتبع تلاميذه والمؤمنين به الى دمشق ليلقي القبض عليهم ويأتي بهم الى اورشليم ليحاكمه،  "صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس"

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 9 العدد 5 *فَسَأَلَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ». *

تفسير كلمة مناخس:   الجزء الحديدي في نهاية العصا، الذي به ينخس الشخص الثور أو الحصان ليثيره.

*أصلي* *من أجلك وكلي رجاء أن تفهمي ان دخولك الى هذا المنتدى لم يكن مشيئتك كما فكرتِ بل مشيئة الرب لك لكي تصل لك كلمة خلاصه.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> طيب انا معاك اننا لا نستطيع ان نقول الشمس و اشعتها شخصين
> لكن هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الاب و الابن شخص واحد ؟؟
> و كذلك  للسيد المسيح حياة في ذاته
> يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ



نعم ، الآب و الابن و الروح القدس جوهر واحد و اله واحد في الجوهر الالهي



انصار المصطفى قال:


> كيف كان موجود ؟؟؟ يعني هل كان موجود بشكل السيد المسيح



لا ما كان موجود بالجسد
كان (اقنوم الكلمة) كلمة الله
عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل

الذي تجسد فصار المسيح



انصار المصطفى قال:


> طيب سوف اقول لك الي فهمته
> السيد المسيح هو كلمه الله صح
> طيب الكلمه متى اتولدت و تجسدت ؟؟ اليس منذ 2000 سنة للفداء صح
> اذا كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون ؟؟ هذا سؤالي



الاجابة بسيطة و شرحتهالك
الكلمة موجودة قبل ان تتجسد
الطفل بيكون موجود في بطن امه قبل ان يولد
يعني انتي عمرك مثلا 20 سنة
قبل العشرين سنة دول بـ 9 شهور انتي كنتي موجودة لكن مكنتيش مولودة
فهمتي؟



> كذلك نجد ان السيد المسيح يقول فلا يعلم الا الاب
> (وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب)



اعتقد اننا خلصنا النقطة دي و جاوبنا فيها و عطيتك موضوع تقريه
مش عارف انتي بتلفي و ترجعيلها تاني ليه !!

يعني لم يكن موجود بالجسد
لكنه ظهر في الجسد قبل 2000 سنة

مش عارف صعبة في إيه
تحبي أديلك امثلة تانية؟
خدي عندك

الملك فلان الفلاني ، هو ملك من 3 سنين بس
لكنه موجود في الحياه منذ 30 سنة ، لكنه تولي الحكم منذ 3 سنين

الطفل يكون موجود في بطن أمه ، و لكن لا يكون مولود الا بعد 9 شهور
وهكذا

المسيح (الكلمة) موجود منذ الازل ، و اكن نحن رأيناه في الجسد منذ 2000 سنة

لكن مش معني ان احنا مشفناهوش ، انه مش موجود

يا رب تكون وصلت​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل كان الله قبل التجسد بدون كلمة ؟
> هل كان أخرسا أم غير عاقلٍ؟
> كيف خلق الله الأرض والسماء، الم يخلق كل شيء بكلمته؟ لنرى!
> 
> ...


اختي امه شكرا على الرد لكن انا لم اقل ان الله بدون كلمه استغفر الله لكن كان سؤالي عن السيد المسيح ( الابن =الكلمه )

*



صيغة سؤالك "كيف يكون السيد المسيح ( الابن )موجود قبل تكون الكون" غلط، لأن الإبن عرف بالسيد المسيح بعد التجسد... وعشان هيك لم تفهمي الأية "والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" 

تجسُد السيد المسيح لم يغير طبيعة الإبن الإلهية ولم يفصله عن الآب. ظل متحدا مع الآب والروح القدس لاهوتيا وفي نقس الوقت لاهوته متحدا بالجسد الذي أخذه من العذراء مريم بقوة الروح القدس وهكذا حَقَّ له أن يخاطب أباه السماوي ويقول: "مجدني بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" 

هذا هو المجد الذي كان له قبل كون العالم. يقول عنه الإنجيل في سفر يوحنا الأصحاح 1

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 
14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 

الأيتان 3 و 4 تشيران الى تكوين العالم به كما جاء في سفر التكوين أعلاه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
 انا عندما سئلت عن النص هذا 
والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" 
كان سؤالي عن السيد المسيح لاني عندما قرأت عن الديانه المسيحيه فهمت ان السيد المسيح عندكم تجسد لاجل هدف محدد و هو الصلب من اجل خلاص بني ادم 
وقلت ان السيد المسيح لم يكن موجود لان قبل تكوين الكون لم تكن هناك خطيئه و بتالى لم يتواجد السبب او الهدف من وجود السيد المسيح (الابن ) لهذا سألت هذا السؤال 
وكان لدي بعض الاسئله عن بعض النصوص أمثال 

24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 


و غيرها من النصوص  لكن و للاسف سوف انقطع فتره قد تكون طويله عن المنتدى لكي اتفرغ لدراستي لاني قررت ان ادرس علم مقارنه الاديان 

اشكر كل الي رد على اسئلتي و اخص با الذكر اختي العزيزه امه و اخي جوسس سن واخي سامح و اختى ريد 
واذا ممكن حد يساعدني في دراسه الكتاب المقدس اكون له شاكره لاني يجب ان ادرس الكتاب المقدس لدراسه علم مقارنه الاديان 
الي ممكن يساعدني يتوصل معي على الخاص حتى اعطيه الايميل الخاص بي 

و شكرا لكم جميعا مره اخرى


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> فهمت ان السيد المسيح عندكم تجسد لاجل هدف محدد و هو الصلب من اجل خلاص بني ادم


*دا صح المسيح تجسد فى ملئ الزمن للخلاص*


> وقلت ان السيد المسيح لم يكن موجود لان قبل تكوين الكون لم تكن هناك خطيئه و بتالى لم يتواجد السبب او الهدف من وجود السيد المسيح (الابن )


*دا غلط لان الابن الكلمة هو نفسه ذات الله وجوهره ووجوده وجود ازلى مع الاب بكونه الابن المولود منه ازليا 
وبالكلمة خلق الله العالمين 
وطالما فهمتى تجسد الكلمة اذن فالكلمة لها وجود قبل التجسد لم يكن بدايتها هو بداية دخول المسيح للعالم و للزمن 
وهو اعلن لنا عن امتداد وجوده ومجده انه عند الاب من قبل كون العالم  وجود ازلى *


> 24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.


*طبيعى ان المسيح لا يتكلم بشئ منفصلا عن الاب
فكل مايقوله المسيح هو نفس مايريد ان يعلنه لنا الاب 
كل دا بيؤكد الوحدانية بين الاب والابن فيما يعلنه لنا الله

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> 24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.



لا أزيد علي كلام أخي شمس الحق سوي ان
هذا الكلام معناه ان كلامي الذي اكلمكم به ليس مجرد كلام بشري من انسان (لأن المسيح انسان ، و اليهود يرفضون كونه أكثر من ذلك) بل هو كلام أبي (يعني كلام الهي من أبي الذي اشترك انا معه في جوهر الالوهية)

فكلمة (أبي) في حد ذاتها تُعلن الالوهية بشكل واضح
في أي نص
اليهود هم أكثر الناس دراية بمدلولات الالفاظ اللاهوتية
شوفي عملوا ايه و فهموا ايه لما المسيح قال (أبي)

 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
 18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.​
هذا هو فهم اليهود وهو أصدق دليل علي ان المسيح بكلمة (أبي) يُعلن الوهيته



> لاني قررت ان ادرس علم مقارنه الاديان



شئ عظيم و جميل ، ربنا يرشدك ، لكن اطلبي دايما معونة الرب في كل حين لكي يرشدك



> واذا ممكن حد يساعدني في دراسه الكتاب المقدس اكون له شاكره لاني يجب ان ادرس الكتاب المقدس لدراسه علم مقارنه الاديان
> الي ممكن يساعدني يتوصل معي على الخاص حتى اعطيه الايميل الخاص بي



انا موجود لو احتجتي مني أي شئ ، انا في الخدمة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*



دا غلط لان الابن الكلمة هو نفسه ذات الله وجوهره ووجوده وجود ازلى مع الاب بكونه الابن المولود منه ازليا 
وبالكلمة خلق الله العالمين 
وطالما فهمتى تجسد الكلمة اذن فالكلمة لها وجود قبل التجسد لم يكن بدايتها هو بداية دخول المسيح للعالم و للزمن 
وهو اعلن لنا عن امتداد وجوده ومجده انه عند الاب من قبل كون العالم وجود ازلى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على الاجابه *

*



طبيعى ان المسيح لا يتكلم بشئ منفصلا عن الاب
فكل مايقوله المسيح هو نفس مايريد ان يعلنه لنا الاب 
كل دا بيؤكد الوحدانية بين الاب والابن فيما يعلنه لنا الله

أنقر للتوسيع...





لا أزيد علي كلام أخي شمس الحق سوي ان
هذا الكلام معناه ان كلامي الذي اكلمكم به ليس مجرد كلام بشري من انسان (لأن المسيح انسان ، و اليهود يرفضون كونه أكثر من ذلك) بل هو كلام أبي (يعني كلام الهي من أبي الذي اشترك انا معه في جوهر الالوهية)

فكلمة (أبي) في حد ذاتها تُعلن الالوهية بشكل واضح
في أي نص
اليهود هم أكثر الناس دراية بمدلولات الالفاظ اللاهوتية
شوفي عملوا ايه و فهموا ايه لما المسيح قال (أبي)

أنقر للتوسيع...



سؤالي هو لماذا ينفي السيد المسيح ان الكلام له اليس الاب و الابن واحد ؟؟؟اي لماذا لم يقل مثلا ان الكلام الذي تسمعونه لي و لابي الذي ارسلني و لا ينفي او فيقول الكلام الذي تسمعونه لابي 
يعني لماذا ينفي ان الكلام له؟؟؟؟ 
24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> سؤالي هو لماذا ينفي السيد المسيح ان الكلام له اليس الاب و الابن واحد ؟؟؟اي لماذا لم يقل مثلا ان الكلام الذي تسمعونه لي و لابي الذي ارسلني و لا ينفي او فيقول الكلام الذي تسمعونه لابي
> يعني لماذا ينفي ان الكلام له؟؟؟؟
> 24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.



أجبتك عن سؤالك ، ركزي في الردود
قلت لكِ :
هذا الكلام معناه ان كلامي الذي اكلمكم به ليس مجرد كلام بشري من انسان (لأن المسيح انسان ، و اليهود يرفضون كونه أكثر من ذلك) بل هو كلام أبي (يعني كلام الهي من أبي الذي اشترك انا معه في جوهر الالوهية)

فهذا ليس نفي ، هذا كلام اليهود

اعطيكي مثل ، 
انا أقول لكِ ان رسول الاسلام ارهابي ، فأنتِ ترفضين
فأقول لكِ : هذا ليس كلامي هذا كلام المراجع الاسلامية 

فهل هذا ينفي ان هذا رأيي بالفعل؟ طبعا لا

لكن انا اقول ذلك لأنك تشككين فيّ انا ، و ترفضين كلامي
فأنا أقول لكِ ان هذا هو كلام كتبكم الاسلامية (حيت انتِ تثقين فيها)

رغم ان كلامي يوافق كلام الكتب في هذه النقطة

لكن أنا احدثك بما تعرفين و توافقين و تقتنعين

هكذا يكلم المسيح اليهود ، من خلال ما يعرفون و يفهمون
هم يعرفون الآب ، فيحدثهم ان هذا كلام الآب الذي (تقولون انتم انه الهكم)
 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ​فهمتي؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سؤالي هو لماذا ينفي السيد المسيح ان الكلام له اليس الاب و الابن واحد ؟؟؟اي لماذا لم يقل مثلا ان الكلام الذي تسمعونه لي و لابي الذي ارسلني و لا ينفي او فيقول الكلام الذي تسمعونه لابي
> يعني لماذا ينفي ان الكلام له؟؟؟؟
> 24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. *


*مهو الكلام له دا واضح وتم رفضه من اليهود
لما قال انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليس حق فتكلم عن ان حتى لو شهد لنفسه هو شهادته حق لانه عارف هو منين بس هو قال ان الاب يشهد لى والاعمال تشهد لى ودى تكفى لصدق شهادتى
هنا الموقف المفروض نقرا على بعض هيوضح اوى*
*21 اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».*
*22 قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟»*
*23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كَلاَمِي، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.*
*24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*25 بِهذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.*
*ركز فى الكلام الملون *​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مهو الكلام له دا واضح وتم رفضه من اليهود*
> *لما قال انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليس حق فتكلم عن ان حتى لو شهد لنفسه هو شهادته حق لانه عارف هو منين بس هو قال ان الاب يشهد لى والاعمال تشهد لى ودى تكفى لصدق شهادتى*
> *هنا الموقف المفروض نقرا على بعض هيوضح اوى*
> *21 اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».*
> ...


 اخي شمس الحق شكرا لتوضيحك لكن انا اتكلم عن هذا النص
*اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
 لماذا السيد المسيح ينفي ان الكلام الذي نسمعه له اليس الله ( الاب ) و السيد المسيح واحد هذاسؤالي اي ماهو الغرض من النفي


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ركز فى الكلام الملون
وصاياى
كلامى
كلمتكم
استفدت منها حاجة 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ركز فى الكلام الملون*
> *وصاياى*
> *كلامى*
> *كلمتكم*
> *استفدت منها حاجة *


 طيب انا معاك انه توجد نصوص يقول فيها السيد المسيح كلامي و وصاياي و غيرها 
* اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».*
*23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كَلاَمِي، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.*

*25 بِهذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.*
*لكن ما الغرض او الحكمه من هذا النص الذي يقول و ينفي فيها ان الكلام له ام ان هناك تناقض اي مره يقول كلامي و مره ينفي انه كلامه و اسفه على التعبير المشكله الان في كلمه ليس لي  
24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*كدا تعتبر المشكلة انتهت
المسيح اعلن انه كلامه ووصاياه
اعترض اليهود على دا وايضا الكلام كان فى سياقه عن ارسالية الروح القدس الذى سياخذ مما للمسيح ويعطيهم
فلابد وان يكون لديهم يقين بان كلام يسوع لم يكن كلاما غريبا عن الله الاب
هو ليس له اى بمعنى ليس باارادة خاصة منفصلة عن الاب
بل كل مايقوله هو للاب وبالتبعية هى كلامه ووصاياه
وصلت*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *كدا تعتبر المشكلة انتهت*
> *المسيح اعلن انه كلامه ووصاياه*
> *اعترض اليهود على دا وايضا الكلام كان فى سياقه عن ارسالية الروح القدس الذى سياخذ مما للمسيح ويعطيهم*
> *فلابد وان يكون لديهم يقين بان كلام يسوع لم يكن كلاما غريبا عن الله الاب*
> ...


 شكرا على الاجابه رغم انك لم توضح لي * ما الغرض او الحكمه من هذا** النص الذي يقول و ينفي فيها السيد المسيح ان الكلام له *
*24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*

*لان المشكله هي في كلمه ليس لي *

*لكن على العموم شكرا :big35:*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لان المشكله هي في كلمه ليس لي*


*لما نفهم سياق الكلام هتفهم ان الاعلان واضح ان قال قبلها كلامى
وفى هذا الاعلان اوضح ان كلامى ليس مجرد كلام بالهوى لكن الكلام للاب 
فبهذا اكد الوحدانية بينه وبين الاب 
هديك مثل من الانجيل على دا كمان
**لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي*
*هل فى النص دا المسيح نفى مشيئته ان وحد مشيئته مع الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكرا على الاجابه رغم انك لم توضح لي * ما الغرض او الحكمه من هذا** النص الذي يقول و ينفي فيها السيد المسيح ان الكلام له *
> *24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
> 
> *لان المشكله هي في كلمه ليس لي *
> ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2371239&postcount=67


----------



## meshatsabry (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اسمعى يا ابنة  ان كنتى تسئلى للمعرفة فيجب عليكى ان تعرفى معنى  قول (عظيم هو سر التقوى اللة ظهر فى الجسد وحل بيننا وشابهنا فى كل شيئ000 وانة اخلى ذاتة  ففى هذا اسئلى ان كنتى تريدين المعرفة


----------

